# Conneaut Creek



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Really posting to see if any good amount of smallies have made it in yet... i know this cold front has been messing everything up around here. Posted this in the NE section but everyone must be shy! I know the flow is still up but might be in the area this weekend. I figure there are still some steel hanging around in there too but really interested in some small jaws. Posts or pms are much apprecaited


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nobody respond to this troll. 

I heard they were hitting on the grand. Didn't make it that far down river though.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Lololol. How has it been man? I need to get your number and fish together soon. Been through three phones this year. Hope you have been slaying! Steel treated me well this year on the cobbeaut and chagrin. Never made it to the grand due to flows.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

We hit the grand hard this weekend. It was wonderful. I made a post about.


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

Would drifting a tube jig on my center pin be effective on river run smallies?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

SteelStreamer said:


> Would drifting a tube jig on my center pin be effective on river run smallies?


Yes or minnows just like steel.

Usmc smallies?


----------

